# Pickled onions?



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

So, I ate these all the time when I was in Japan (my host mom made her own), and now that I am pregnant again I have a serious hankering for some pickled onions! Does anyone have a recipe for such? I have written Taka-san, but it takes forever for the post to get to Japan and back again, and I am an impatient lady.


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

I have no idea how they make it in Japan - but I can tell you how I make pickled onions. I just slice the onions and put them in a jar. Then I add salt, pour white vinegar over them, put the lid on, and sit them in the frig for 4 to 6 weeks.

Being these were made for you in Japan, you may want to use rice wine vinegar.

I've heard people boil water and then pour over the onion slices and let them sit for 5 to 10 minutes - and then drain them, put in a jar and add salt and vinegar - and this is supposed to speed the process so you can eat them within a day or so. As you are pregnant and craving right now - this may be worth trying!

Hope this helps.

Penny


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks! How much salt, in how big a jar? Do you use the vinegar full strength or do you water it down? My last try making pickles was an unmitigated disaster, so I am a little nervous. :help:


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

The size jar depends on how may onions you have sliced up. I have made anything from an pickle jar filled with onions, to a gallon jar filled with onions. But you don't have to fill the whole jar - just fill a jar as full of as many onion slices as you like, and then top that with vinegar and water (sorry I forgot to mention water in my last post). We like ours very vinegary - so I pour about 3/4 full of vinegar and 1/4 water. If you don't like so much vingar, go 50/50 with water. And the salt is to taste as well - I just pour some in. If I had to guess I'd say maybe a 1/2 to 1 teaspoon salt per cup of liquid?

I haven't tried the pouring boiling water over the onions first and let them sit to speed the process, but if I was craving them, it would be worth a try to me! 

Hope this helps,
Penny


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Perfect, thanks! I did the boiling water thing, and now have a couple jars with varying vinegar contents aging in the fridge. I am so excited! They will be ready in time for leftover turkey sandwiches. :dance:


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

How did they turn out?


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

They are great! One jar I tossed in a little sugar too, those are particularly good. But, it took a little longer for them to "pickle" than expected, they didn't taste ready until yesterday. I think maybe I should have left them in the hot water a little longer, but they were some strong onions, and having them sitting on the counter was making my eyes water. Thanks so much for the tips! :angel:


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

Rose - that recipe sounds really nice! I LOVE things pickeled with habenaro. I'm going to have to try that!

marusempai - I'm happy your onions came out to your liking! When you get the recipe from Taka-san maybe you can share it? 

Penny


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

Yesteray I placed my seed order for next year - onions and habenaros were on it! We grow a variety of peppers, and love to pickle and/or dry them at the end of the season. My husband loves pickled onions - I think he'll really like the recipe you shared. Thank you!

Penny


----------



## BasicLiving (Oct 2, 2006)

Not meaning to hijack this thread, but Rose, do you grow tabasco peppers? We've grown them the past few years and they do wonderfully up here in the Shenandoah Valley. I bet they would be nice in the onions too! We dry them at the end of the season and sprinkle on pizza - yum! The tabasco flavor really comes through!

Penny


----------

